# Applying After Foreign Military Service



## East Side Soprano (3 Jan 2004)

In the spirit of this new forum, what foreign (non-Canadian) military are you or did you serve with, which branch of service, what is/was your military occupation etc? Tell us your interesting facts and stories here.


----------



## East Side Soprano (3 Jan 2004)

Very impressive resume Major, especially serving with the 19th SF Group Airborne, wow!


----------



## East Side Soprano (3 Jan 2004)

Oh, still looks nice on your resume!  :blotto:


----------



## maxdata (5 Jan 2004)

I really feel ashame when i post my short military summary after such a career. Respect.

But anyway I am what I am.

I joined the German Armed Forces in spring ‘99 and have to leave it with the end of april ‘04 for health reasons. You can not always win   

Unit Assignments

- 1./50 FÃ¼hrungsunterstÃ¼tzungsregiment (command support regiment)

- 7220 SanitÃ¤tszug (medical platoon)

- 2./232 GebirgsjÃ¤gerbataillon (mountain infantry battalion)

- 30 Panzergrenadierbrigade (mechanized infantry brigade)

- 3./292 Panzergrenadierbataillon (mech. infantry battalion)

- ANBw Amt fÃ¼r Nachrichtenwesen Bw (Federal Armed Forces Intelligence
Office)

- StKdrDtHKtgt SFOR Stab Deutsches Heereskontingent SFOR
(headquarters german armed forces contingent SFOR)

- 51 Verteidigungsbezirkskommando (military region command)

MOS (or ATN Ausbildungs- und TÃ¤tigkeitsnummer)
- Kraftfahrer B (light wheeled vehicle driver)
- Fernmeldepersonal (communication personnel)
- Fotograf (photographer)
- SanitÃ¤tssoldat (medic)

a little wheel in the big machine


----------



## Danjanou (5 Jan 2004)

What‘s to be ashamed of. You served your country honourably for five years.

I see people everyday that couldn‘t be bothered to wear a uniform for five minutes.

It‘s not how long one wears it. Or even really what one did while wearing it (and your military is nothing to be ashamed of from the looks of it). The important thing is that you did.


----------



## East Side Soprano (5 Jan 2004)

Well said Danjanou.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jan 2004)

Thats a lot of moving Around Major Baker. A lot of course photos too i bet   

Just a question. You were driving for the 19th SF. What rank were you when you were driving and what, if you can say, exactly was your job? In canada you‘ll be hard pressed to see an officer drive everything. Even in my battle group its a standing order that sgt‘s and above will not drive unless in an emergency.


----------



## jrhume (6 Jan 2004)

US Army: August, 1965 - August, 1968

Basic training: Fort Ord, California

Air Traffic Control (ATC) training: Keesler AFB, Mississippi, Nov ‘65 - Mar ‘66.  (Pvt E-1/E-2)

ATC Specialist: Fort Rucker, Alabama, Apr ‘66 - Jan ‘67.  Worked training fields, gunnery ranges and lastly at Hanchey Army Heliport - at the time Hanchey was the largest heliport in the world with about 450-500 helos and very heavy training traffic involving H-13, H-23, UH-1, CH-34, CH-37, CH-47 helos.  PFC then Specialist 4 (SP-4)

ATC Specialist: Fort Benning, Georgia, Feb ‘67 - Jul ‘67.  In charge of controllers assigned to the 242nd ASHC, a CH-47A company forming up for service in Vietnam.  Promoted to Specialist 5 (SP-5) while at Benning.

ATC Specialist: Bien Hoa and Cu Chi, RSVN, 242nd ASHC.  Aug ‘67 - Jan ‘68.

Transferred from the aviation company to 125th ATC, then to an Airfield Service Detachment in late January, ‘67.  Spent time at Bien Hoa and Saigon while the Tet Offensive took place.  Interesting times.    

ATC Specialist: Dong Tam and Vinh Long, RSVN, 346th ASD.  Feb ‘68 - Aug 4, ‘68.

Returned to US Aug 4/5, ‘68.  Separated from service at Oakland Army Terminal.

Three years inactive reserves.  Honorable discharge in 1971.  We had a six-year commitment at the time.  That‘s all different now.

My service was 20 days short of three years, including 361 days in Vietnam.  I don‘t regret a day of it.

Jim


----------



## SVS (10 Jan 2004)

During my time in the military I was fortunate to be able to train with and take the following courses.
French Commando, Soviet Para course, Mountain Warfare with the SAS in Austria, Recce Patrolman with the US Army, Urban warfare with the German Commandos, plus some others that I either can‘t remember or can‘t mention. Working with other Militaries is a excellent opportunity and advise anyone who gets the chance to take it. One of the highlights for me was being able to travel to most of the NATO countries to participate in Patrol Compititions which is like the Military version of the Olympics.


----------



## Infanteer (10 Jan 2004)

You better put up some bona fides, because that smells like a load of ****.


> French Commando


Jungle has done this course, so I am sure you can share some stories with him, eh.



> Soviet Para course


I have NEVER heard of this...how did you manage an exchange with an enemy that disappeared 12 years ago?



> Mountain Warfare with the SAS in Austria


Uh huh....



> Recce Patrolman with the US Army


Its RECON silly, and if Major Baker said it doesn‘t exist, it probably doesn‘t.  Closest thing would be a Ranger course, so give me a class number and I can verify.



> Urban warfare with the German Commandos


East or West, Cold War diplomat...



> plus some others that I either can‘t remember or can‘t mention.


Yea, sure...we‘ve heard that before there, windwolf.  You sure seem to be doing alot of patrolling for an 021, do you know what that MOC is?

Moderators, ban this turdstain; by the look of his homepage, it is a kid with too much time on his hands.  He isn‘t even a good poser, as his facts just don‘t add up; and there is NEVER a course you "can‘t talk about".  There should be zero tolerance for posers on a military website.

Anyways, I‘m on holidays for the weekend, so you guys can deal with him.


----------



## Jungle (10 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by SVS:
> [qb] During my time in the military I was fortunate to be able to train with and take the following courses.
> French Commando, Soviet Para course, Mountain Warfare with the SAS in Austria, Recce Patrolman with the US Army, Urban warfare with the German Commandos, plus some others that I either can‘t remember or can‘t mention. Working with other Militaries is a excellent opportunity and advise anyone who gets the chance to take it. One of the highlights for me was being able to travel to most of the NATO countries to participate in Patrol Compititions which is like the Military version of the Olympics. [/qb]


Hmmmm... that‘s a lotta stuff for a Gunner to do in 13 years. SAS in Austria ??? I especially like the part about stuff you can‘t mention... I guess your file is still classified ???


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Jan 2004)

> One of the highlights for me was being able to travel to most of the NATO countries to participate in Patrol Compititions which is like the Military version of the Olympics.


So, considering all those cool courses, that would be kind of like the _Special_ Olympics, right??


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jan 2004)

Hmmm I guess with all that "special" training you don‘t need to advetise for clients there prez. Your company dosen‘t show up in a search of Yellow pages or other business directories for Ontario.

Surprisingly there is a SVS security company in california, they appear to make security cameras. That‘s one heck of a daily commute there. Do you parachute in to shave a couple of hours off the time.

BTW you better pay your phone bill. The number you list as your company one on your web site is out of service. too bad I really wanted to hear all about how you earned those Soviet VDP wings.

Dosvandanya Tovarish.


----------



## Pikache (10 Jan 2004)

In case you don‘t get it, SVS, you have been weighed, judged and found wanting.


----------



## ArmyAl (11 Jan 2004)

Might as well share some of my stuff
following weapons qualified on
Supersoaker2000
all types of BB guns
various paintball guns
spitball and straw
ray guns
rock throwing

Following schools

coffee tech crse
office a55 crse
armchair general, phase 1,2,3,4
some cool american course
suicide bomber course, (only one that I failed, so ashamed)
Make your own Jihad course
some sneaky russian course
JennyCraigs fast food raiders course

I have many more but there are to many to list, feel free to ask anytime, I just finished 
spank my monkey crse.
  :rage:


----------



## Spr.Earl (11 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by SVS:
> [qb] During my time in the military I was fortunate to be able to train with and take the following courses.
> French Commando, Soviet Para course, Mountain Warfare with the SAS in Austria, Recce Patrolman with the US Army, Urban warfare with the German Commandos, plus some others that I either can‘t remember or can‘t mention. Working with other Militaries is a excellent opportunity and advise anyone who gets the chance to take it. One of the highlights for me was being able to travel to most of the NATO countries to participate in Patrol Compititions which is like the Military version of the Olympics. [/qb]


Well SVS,I‘m not going to be so polite as my comrade‘s    

You are full of KACK!    

We who are wearing or have worne the Uniform‘s of our respective Countries don‘t like poser‘s!!!   :threat:   

You are full of shite!    

Piss Off   :sniper: 

D.I.L.I.G.A.F.


----------



## Jungle (11 Jan 2004)

Hey, where‘d SVS go ??? Come out and play...

I have not served in any foreign Armies, but I did work with a few; here‘s some of my experiences:
- French Army Commando course: 1990 in Southern France (National CDO trg center)
- Commando Guyane (jungle warfare course): 1991 in French Guyana with French Foreign Legion
- US Army wings (awarded twice): 1993 with 101st ABN Div, 1998 with Rhode Island Nat‘l Guard (Leapfest)
- British Army wings: 1989 with 1 Para (Balloon jumps)in Aldershot, UK
- Trg at an Australian Army Jungle trg facility in Tulley, in preparation for depl to Timor
- Our Coy was part of 1st Batt, Royal New Zealand Inf Regt during the mission in Timor
- DZ controller in FYROM (Macedonia) with a DZ ctrl team consisting of British, Italian and Macedonian Army pers
- A number of trg ex‘s with US units: 82nd ABN in Northern Québec, 75th Inf in Ft Benning, SF in Petawawa...


----------



## portcullisguy (11 Jan 2004)

Well, I am definitely the "out" guy here, having been in the military too briefly to benefit from any exchanges or work with foreign military pers.

The closest I came was seeing but not talking to some German paras this summer at Stalwart Guardian.  One guy from my unit jumped with them, and spent more time with them.  He said they were very switched on guys, easy going (for Germans), and generally were held in high respect by our jumpers.

I am hoping that during my CF career I am able to meet and serve with members of foreign armies, to learn what I can and simply to build that bond that soldier have that always transcends borders and barriers.  I am still so wet behind the ears that I am also anxious to serve with my fellow Cdn soldiers as much as possible!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Jan 2004)

I think SVS ended up being banned wasn‘t he?


----------



## Korus (11 Jan 2004)

I think the coolest thing I‘ve done was the US army jump course. It was actually quite easy. I didn‘t make it through the first time, though, since my computer crashed.


----------



## East Side Soprano (11 Jan 2004)

HAHAHAHA, good one!!!  :dontpanic:


----------



## Infanteer (11 Jan 2004)

Well, I‘ve had a few oppurtunities while on deployment on PALLADIUM.

I completed a British Army Mountainous and Difficult Terrain Course with the Royal Scots Battle Group.  With mixed Dutch, Brit, and Canadian cadre, the course was a winter/mountain warfare primer.  
Amazingly, due to typical Militia administrative abilities, this FOREIGN course is the ONLY course in my pers file (I don‘t even have a QL2/3 in there....)

I also worked with 1st/104 Cav (Pennsylvania National Guard) on a few large scale ops overseas.  The Americans were good guys to work with, and it was amazing to see what their Reserve/National Guard system is capable of doing.

PS...let that sh**bird SVS serve as a warning...If you pose, you WILL be caught.  This site is full of BTDT‘s who can verify your cv.

Infanteer Out


----------



## mattoigta (11 Jan 2004)

So I went to SVS‘s website and I called the Contact number on his site - it‘s not even in service.

(and after I posted this I just read Danjanou‘s post..)


----------



## Yes Man (11 Jan 2004)

Hmm, I have â€œtrainedâ€ with the French, Americans, Germans, Brits, Russians (Iâ€™m missed the Soviets) as well as Italians, in the Air force, army, navy, fire fighters, police and police specialists (I donâ€™t know what they are called in Canada but they are the guys that wear gray)and was able to distroy them in compititions we had. I did this all before I was 17.  Take that SVS.

This is the honest truthâ€¦As long as you donâ€™t ask me what I mean by â€œtrainedâ€


----------



## yoshi (14 Jan 2004)

Well INFANTRY how did you like working with the Dutch??


----------



## Stefan (20 Jan 2005)

Hi there!

I stumbled into this forum some days ago, registred and now want to introduce myself.   ;D

My name is Stefan, I', 33yo and live in Franconia/Germany.

I joined the German Armed Forces (Bundeswehr) in April 1993 for my compulsory military 
service. I was assigned to the E Comp, 52nd mechanized infantry battalion (5./ Panzer-
grenadierbataillon 52) in Rotenburg/Fulda (->Fulda-gap).
During that time, I was in the crew of a Armored infantry vehicle, the german "Marder"
(~"Marten"). 
After basic training, I got special trainings for the Milan Anti-Tank Missile System, 
sharpshooter and medic-support.

After my active duty I was assigned to a homeland security batallion (3./HschBtl 27)
I reached the rank of a Lance Corporal ( "Hauptgefreiter" )

Since 2 years I'm "out of service" ... 

Best wishes,
Stefan


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Jan 2005)

Joined the Army in 1971
Attended BAC and Ranger School
First assignment was Arctic Rangers O Company 75th Rangers
Unit was deactivated in Sept 1972 and the EM and NCO's were reassigned to the 3 airborne companies of the 172 LIB.
I went to Charlie Airborne 4/23 Inf over the next 2 years a few times a year we would have summer and winter exercises [Brim Frost] with the PPCLI and our company did a unit exchange with the CAR in Edmonton. Great fun. We used to envy the Canadian kit. Since then we have made alot of headway in providing quality gear. Ever since I have had a fondness for the Canadian Land Forces. Hence my interest in the CF. I am due to retire next summer after 33 year's of service [3 enlisted and 30 as an O]. Like all officer's of my grade I am a graduate of the Command & General Staff College and the War College [National War College now called National Defense University].
My career has been in the infantry - airborne/light infantry/air assault and mech infantry assignments. I am a veteran of Grenada, Panama and Desert Storm.


----------



## DAA (21 Jan 2005)

Sorry, but I don't get the opportunity to do "real" training with foreign militaries.  Just the after hours social aspects in suit and tie, when I am lucky.  American, British, Aust, German, French and the list goes on and on.  And those little cocktail weenies on a stick aren't so bad once you are used to them.  

Got to love some of the postings on this topic, makes me laugh and feel like I am back at home with the boys again.


----------



## Gunner (21 Jan 2005)

Tomahawk 6 - Welcome to the army.ca forums.  I have read with interest your posts on this site and the other one (can't remember the name right now) where I occasionally lurk.

Cheers,


----------



## JAG_Corps (21 Jan 2005)

Not sure anyone cares about lawyers (kill 'em first, right), but here ya go.

Graduate Law School - 1993
Criminal Defense Lawyer - Houston 1993-1996

U.S. Army Basic Training - Fort Leonard Wood, MO - Aug. 96 - Oct 96 (SPC)
Advanced Individual Training - Fort Jackson, SC - Oct 96 - Dec 96 (SPC)
Brigade Legal NCO - 1st Armored Training Brigade - Fort Knox, KY - Jan 97 - Jul 97 (SPC)
Secretary for Joint Staff - JTF-Bravo, Soto Cano Honduras - Aug 97 - Jan 98 (CPL)
Brigade Legal NCO - 16th Cav - Fort Knox, KY - Feb 98 - Jun 98 (CPL)

Accessed to JAG Corps as officer

Judge Advocate Basic Course - Student - Charlottesville, VA - Jul 98 - Sep 98 (1LT)
Airborne School - Student - Ft. Benning, GA - Oct 98 (1LT)

Claims Attorney - Fort Polk, LA - Nov 98 - Oct 99 (CPT)
Administrative Law Atty - Fort Polk, LA - Nov 99 - Feb 00 (CPT)

Asst. Command Judge Advocate - Taszar, Hungary - Mar 00 - Aug 00 (CPT)
        (Bi-weekly mission to Butmir in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Zagreb, Croatia)

Legal Assistance Attorney - Fort Polk, LA - Sep 00 - Oct 00 (CPT)

Trial Counsel - 1st ID, Bamberg, Germany - Nov 00 - Jun 03 (CPT)

Senior Defense Counsel - Hanau, Germany - July 03 - present (CPT)
       (3-week TDY mission to Baghdad - June 04)

My next assignment will either be the JAG Graduate course, or another year in this position.


----------



## chaos75 (21 Jan 2005)

Since your a JAG, just wondering what you think of JAG tv show.


----------



## Cliff (21 Jan 2005)

tomahawk6...

I've read some of your posts on other forums and unlike many of the flakes on the internet, you're not one of them.   Have a great day.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Jan 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Cliff and Gunner.


----------



## JAG_Corps (22 Jan 2005)

The JAG TV show is entertainment, but not really what it is like (I suppose as with any other profession oriented TV show).


----------



## X Royal (22 Jan 2005)

Although I have not taken any foreign courses over the years I have had the pleasure to work with soldiers from many countries. These were United States, Norway, West Germany, Italy, UK, Luxembourg, Denmark and Austria. Also have observed the Greek and Turkish forces in Cyprus.


----------



## Smamit /REG646 (22 Jan 2005)

Hi , I did my national service in the Nahal para battalion 87-90 of the IDF (Israel)
Today I serve in the Para Reserve of the Southern Command .
I'm a sniper using a m-24 and do about 25 -30 days a year.
Yours Smamit /REG646


----------



## Bartok5 (23 Jan 2005)

Hmmm... over the past 25 years I have directly trained with or participated on operations with:

- U.S. Louisiana National Guard @ Ft Lewis 1981
- U.S. Ranger Battalion @ Ft Lewis 1982
- U.S. 11 ACR @ Fallex in Germany 1983
- British Army (4 RTR and Left Flank Coy Scots Guards) @ BATUS for Medman 7 1988
- British Army (7th Armd Div) and Scots Dragoon Guards for Palladium Roto 0 1997
- Polish 5th Mountain Battalion @ Nowa Deba for Ex Maple Arch 2001
- Ukrainian Army Airborne contingent @ Nowa Deba for Ex Maple Arch 2001
- Lithuanian KFOR contingent @ Nowa Deba for Ex Maple Arch 2001
- German Gebirgsjager (Mountain) unit @ Sovex in Yukon 2001
- 3rd Bde (TF Rakassan) U.S. 101st Airborne Div (Air Assault) @ Op Enduring Freedom Afghanistan 2002
- U.S. 10th Mountain Div @ Op Enduring Freedom Afghanistan 2002
- Elements of TF 11 (U.S. Rangers, SEALS & Delta) @ Op Enduring Freedom Afghanistan 2002

I have "coordinated" or "socialized" with:

- Numerous British units in Canada and England
- Numerous German units in Canada and Germany
- Task Force KBAR (U.S. Rangers, SEALs, DELTA, Norwegian JagerKommando, German KSK, Aussie SAS, etc) @ Op Enduring Freedom 2002

I am no doubt forgetting a whole bunch of the "socializing and coordination" contacts, but the above reflects the essence of my international exposure.  It is all good.  Not to give a false impression, but working with other Armies does tend to reinforce just how frigging good our own soldiers and related military capabilities are.  We may not have the "heavy/shiny" kit that some other Armies sport, but our soldiers are second to none.  As a result, they are often able to run circles around some of the "big boys" at unit level and below.  Having said that, "mass has a quality all of its own", and we would be fools to pretend otherwise.  We are very good in our niche.  We are not able to compete with the global "big boys" on a level playing field.  Having said that, we definitely bring a worthwhile presence to the party when someone else is throwing the bash.....  

Just my $.02


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jan 2005)

Here is just some of the Australian Army courses I have taken over the years. Only the 'cool ones' are listed, as there has been too many REMFy ones also   :


- F88 Austeyr IW Conversion Course 21 Div ESS, 1995
- Fitter Armament Maintenance Techniques Course RTC, 1995
- Subjects 2 for Sergeant Course, RTC 1996
- Field Artillery Maintenance Course ALTC 1997
- Infantry Operations Course - 3RAR 1998
- Accuracy International Sniper Rifle Armourer's Course ALTC 1998 and AI's .50 AMR in 2002
- Destruction of Malfunctioned Explosive Ordnance Course SME 2003 
- Claymore Instructors/Operators Course SME 2003
- Battle Effects Simulation Course SME 2003
- Battle Efffects Simulation System Course SME 2003

I have also trained with troops from the Australasian region (New Zealand, Papua New Guniea, East Timor, Malaysia, Brunei, Singapore, and Fiji). Also the USMC, US Army, French Marines (Troupes du Marine), British Army, and Royal Marines.

Not including many Regiments and Corps of the Australia Army.

Australia speaking, I have exercised in regions of tropics of Far North Queensland to the frosty hillsides of Southern Victoria, experiencing 'frostbite in July to 'sunburn' in January. 

Here is a French Marine (CAPT) charming one of the locals named Liz (note the FAMAS G2 [optics covered] on the right).   ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Torlyn (23 Jan 2005)

Cute Beardie...  

T


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (23 Jan 2005)

I got to drive a Czech BMP/BVP-2 on Op Carbon in Bosnia.  Then I stalled it.  :-[


----------



## squealiox (30 Jan 2005)

SVS said:
			
		

> During my time in the military I was fortunate to be able to train with and take the following courses.
> French Commando, Soviet Para course, Mountain Warfare with the SAS in Austria, Recce Patrolman with the US Army, Urban warfare with the German Commandos, plus some others that I either can't remember or can't mention. Working with other Militaries is a excellent opportunity and advise anyone who gets the chance to take it. One of the highlights for me was being able to travel to most of the NATO countries to participate in Patrol Compititions which is like the Military version of the Olympics.



maybe it's a topic for whole new thread, but i never cease to be amazed at some of the bs these walter mitty-types dream up.
i remember one guy telling me he was "armoured airborne". he quickly changed the topic when i asked him how to rig a leopard for jumping.
also, a friend of mine once met a "former f-18 pilot" who couldn't recall his sqn number, like it was some picky detail no-one would be expected to remember.
 :
more pathetic than anything, really.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2005)

squealiox

I know a few guys who consider themselves "Armoured Airborne".  They were.  They were in Jump Troop of the RCD.  There were also some who were in Jump Troop 8 CH prior to that.  He probably brushed you off with your "Leopard" remarks.

You may also be surprised at what you may find down in Fort Bragg or Camp Lajeune.

GW


----------



## squealiox (30 Jan 2005)

GW,
i see your point. however, this particular individual was most certainly not one of those guys. he spun a whole yarn, which included the usual dark hints of secret-squirrel-type activities, but that was the one detail that happened to stick in my mind.


----------



## John Roberts (13 Feb 2006)

1982 - Recruit Trg 1 RTB
1982 - Fd Engr Initial Employment Trg SME
1982 - Posted 7 Fd Sqn 2/3 FER
1983 - Basic/Adv Dvr Cse 20 Div ESS
1984 - Basic Plt Op Cse SME
1984 - Ex Tropic Lightning Hawaii
1985 - Soil Testers/Spec Op Cse SME
1986 - Sub 4 Cpl Cse
1987 - Posted 17 Const Sqn
1987 - Sub 1 Cpl Cse
1989 - Royal Military College Duntroon (Graduated Jun 90)
1990 - Posted LT 1 Fd Sqn
1991 - RAE Regimental Offrs Basic Cse - SME
1991 - Tp Comd 3 Tp Mech (The Tunnel Rats) 1 Fd Sqn
1992 - Tp comd 2 Tp Mech, 5 Sqn (John Chard's) 26 Engr Regt, Corunna Bks, Iserlohn, BAOR
1993 - AADJT Army College of TAFE
1994 - 1995 Promoted CAPT OC B Coy Army TAFE
1996 - 1997 S4 3 CER
1998 - ADJT 22 Const Regt
1999 - Promoted MAJ posted as Career Manager RAE
2000-2001 Comd AS Contingent Op Coracle Mozambique
2002 - Career Manager RAE
2003 - Portuguese Language Trg ADF School Of Langs (1mth tour of Portuguese Military)
2004 - Snr Trg Advisor Forcas Defesa-FALINTIL Timor Leste
2005 - S3 4 CER
2006 - Contractor in Afghanistan


----------



## PJ D-Dog (13 Feb 2006)

I can't talk about my 11 years of Canadian Army stuff so here's my modest US chronology:

Sept-Dec 2001  MCRD Parris Island, 1st Bn (boot camp)
Jan-Feb 2002  School of Infantry (East), Camp Geiger, NC
Feb-Apr 2002  Marine Corps Service Support School, Camp Johnson, NC
Apr-Oct 2002  H & S Bn, Quantico, Va (Admin Clerk)
Nov 2002 - May 2003  Headquarters Marine Corps, Quantico, Va (DOD Systems analyst)
May-Aug 2003 Officer Candidate School, Quantico, Va (Admin Clerk)
Sept 2003-Sept 2004  Manpower Information Systems Management Division, HQMC, Quantico, Va (information analyst)
Oct 2004-Dec 2005  Marine Corps Security Forces Cadre, Washington DC (Weapons & anti-terrorism instructor)
Jan 2006 to now Marine Corps Security Forces Training Company (operations section).
Other qualifications include MOS 8153 Marine Corps Security Forces Cadre Instructor, MOS 8152 Marine Corps Security Forces  Basic Security Guard (BSG), MOS 8530 Marine Corps range coach (Rifle and Pistol) and 8531 Marine Corps Primary Marskmanship Instructor (PMI).

So there....

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Feb 2006)

Besides the usual stuff that we cold warriors did in Germany and later in the AMF(L), I had an attachment to an Italian Alpini artillery regiment that still moved its guns on pack mules. Was it useful? Well, hardly. Was it fun? You bet your boots.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Feb 2006)

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> I got to drive a Czech BMP/BVP-2 on Op Carbon in Bosnia.  Then I stalled it.  :-[



Oh, that brightened my day up  ;D

I wont post my experience, seeing as its a drop in a puddle. Im a Pte. in the Reserves, so I dont really think the bandwidth can handle it.  

I did some Convoy Escorting with the U.S. Army in Pet, and I've met German, and British soldiers in my stint. I wouldnt really classify it as "working with" though, more like eyeballing with curiosity...


----------



## Sphinx 4/73 (14 Feb 2006)

Sphinx 4/73 5 Regiment Catterick.

Take care Sphinx


----------



## Dillinger (23 Mar 2006)

I'm curious as to the approximate number of current Canadian military members who have foreign military experience. I'm also curious as to the countries for which they served for. About what percentage of the Canadian military do these soldiers represent? As such, I'd really appreciate hearing from anybody in this forum who is a current Canadian military member with foreign military experience.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## Synthos (23 Mar 2006)

two guys on my course (of ~40) served in foreign militaries: British navy and finnish army.


----------



## Dillinger (23 Mar 2006)

"two guys on my course (of ~40) served in foreign militaries: British navy and finnish army."

Thanks for your reply. What branch of the CF was your course related to and what year did it take place?


----------



## Synthos (23 Mar 2006)

Army reserve BMQ from november 2005 to April 2006


----------



## theoldyoungguy (24 Mar 2006)

There is a Sgt in my unit, he was ex south american army. Came to canada, got in the airborne. he has his pathfinders course and is sniper qualified :warstory: that guys been thru more S**t, than u can shake a stick at.


----------



## commando gunner (24 Mar 2006)

Dillinger said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to the approximate number of current Canadian military members who have foreign military experience. I'm also curious as to the countries for which they served for. About what percentage of the Canadian military do these soldiers represent? As such, I'd really appreciate hearing from anybody in this forum who is a current Canadian military member with foreign military experience.



Why are you interested?


----------



## Dillinger (24 Mar 2006)

"There is a Sgt in my unit, he was ex south american army. Came to canada, got in the airborne. he has his pathfinders course and is sniper qualified  that guys been thru more S**t, than u can shake a stick at."

Holy crap! Do you kow which South American military he served with? 

Thanks
Regards


----------



## Dillinger (24 Mar 2006)

"Why are you interested?"

Just seems like an interesting subject to me.

Regards


----------



## QV (24 Mar 2006)

I met a guy a while back that served in the French Foriegn Legion and is now in the CDN Navy.  He had some interesting comments...


----------



## Dillinger (25 Mar 2006)

"I met a guy a while back that served in the French Foriegn Legion and is now in the CDN Navy.  He had some interesting comments..."

With that kind of experience, he should've went into JTF-2 as I'm sure his skills would've been welcomed there. Thanks for your reply.

Regards


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Mar 2006)

Dillinger said:
			
		

> "I met a guy a while back that served in the French Foriegn Legion and is now in the CDN Navy.  He had some interesting comments..."
> 
> With that kind of experience, he should've went into JTF-2 as I'm sure his skills would've been welcomed there. Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Regards



Are you an expert of the FFL and JTF2?


----------



## DFW2T (25 Mar 2006)

Dillinger said:
			
		

> "I met a guy a while back that served in the French Foreign Legion and is now in the CDN Navy.  He had some interesting comments..."
> 
> With that kind of experience, he should've went into JTF-2 as I'm sure his skills would've been welcomed there. Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Regards


Although I'm not an expert on FFL and JTF2s' "WAY OF DOING BUSINESS" ....I do know at least a dozen ex-FFL and your comment would be considered an insult to any JTF (support/assaulter types) alike.

Cheers


----------



## sneak and peek soldier (25 Mar 2006)

I was on a tasking last summer and met a guy he's a warrant but he used to be in the Britsh SAS he's now Reg force but not sure with who though i was actually to terrified to ask him....he was probably one of the scariest, meanest mother F****** i have ever met....but he did have some interesting stories.


----------



## Dillinger (25 Mar 2006)

"Although I'm not an expert on FFL and JTF2s' "WAY OF DOING BUSINESS" ....I do know at least a dozen ex-FFL and your comment would be considered an insult to any JTF (support/assaulter types) alike."
Right after posting my comment, I realized that it could easily be taken in either a positive or negative way. I meant it in a positive way and was hoping that anybody responding to it would have taken it in a positive way as well. That obviously didn't happen. I should've modified it right after posting it but chose not to hoping anybody responding to it would have taken it in a positive way. 

I should've orginally structured or subsequently modified my comment as follows:
'He should've seriously considered joining JTF-2 as an assaulter as I'm sure his experience and skills acquired in the elite FFL as a front-line soldier (this is assumed on my part) would've been highly welcomed and useful in the also elite JTF-2.'
Sounds better in this form doesn't it? It can't possibly be taken in a negative way now.

If you're going to criticize a comment I've made that can obviously be taken in either a postive or negative way, at least give me a chance first of explaining its intended meaning as to clear up any controversy surrounding it, which I woul've been happy to do. Instead, you assumed right off the bat that I meant it in a negative way. If you didn't notice the possible double meaning of my original comment, then I apologize to you for the last 2 sentences.

"WAY OF DOING BUSINESS"
You quote this expression as if you took it from my original comment, which I find odd since it isn't contained anyhwere in it. So why did you make it appear like a quote from my original comment then? I've never put words in your mouth so why do it to me?

I hope this clears up my admittedly controversial and unpolished comment.

Regards


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (25 Mar 2006)

Enough of the "i knew a guy who's friends with the brother of a guy who served in..." stories.

Its first hand knowledge, everybody has met someone who has served with a  foreign military at least once in their lives. Lets keep it to "I did" rather than "i knew a guy..."


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Mar 2006)

Dillinger did you ever consider the reason why the former member of the FFL chose to go the navy route is because they wanted to do something different? In the CF we generally try to accomodate a members wishes when we can.


----------



## Dillinger (25 Mar 2006)

"Dillinger did you ever consider the reason why the former member of the FFL chose to go the navy route is because they wanted to do something different?"
Yes I did. This is why in my modified comment I specifically wrote 'SERIOUSLY CONSIDERED JOINING'. But you have to agree that my modified comment still can't possibly be taken in a negative way no matter what perspective you look at it from, which is the way I originally intended it to be. I took extreme care when modifying it to make this as evident as possible. 

To answer your original question ("Are you an expert of the FFL and JTF2?"), no.

Regards


----------



## Dillinger (25 Mar 2006)

"I was on a tasking last summer and met a guy he's a warrant but he used to be in the Britsh SAS he's now Reg force but not sure with who though i was actually to terrified to ask him....he was probably one of the scariest, meanest mother F****** i have ever met....but he did have some interesting stories."

Holy Crap! He probably saw a lot of action if he's an older generation ex-member of the British SAS. Probably saw some action against the IRA!

Thanks for your reply.

Regards


----------



## Jimmy C (25 Mar 2006)

My father was in the British Army and did a tour in NI before he came to Canada and ended up joining the Reserves.


----------



## MikeL (25 Mar 2006)

When I was in the Reserve, there were a few people who were ex British Army an NZ Army in my unit. One of the ex-British Army guy's started out as a Seaforth, than joined the Brits did a few years there came back to Canada an joined the Reserves again a few years ago. On a course I was on awhile ago there was a Pte who was ex Russian Army. On my BMQ one of the instructers used to be Rhodesian Light Infantry.


----------



## Dillinger (25 Mar 2006)

"On a course I was on awhile ago there was a Pte who was ex Russian Army."

I did not expect to read this! Thanks for your reply.

Regards


----------



## The Six (27 Mar 2006)

I served with an armored unit in 'Nam.


----------



## Dillinger (27 Mar 2006)

"I served with an armored unit in 'Nam."

So you're either ex-US Army or USMC, right? What year/years did you serve in 'Nam?
Are you Regular or Reserve?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Mar 2006)

I'm somewhat interested in knowing why you have this particular question? Are you looking for case studies? have you served with other militaries? Are you just curious, and what brought this on?

You might get more responses if you're wondering and it's for a valid reason.

Especially in Canada, we get a lot of guys who've served with other Commonwealth armed forces. I myself now a couple of Brits who did some time in NI, Cyprus, etc, and have since then served with the CF.

also, pet peeve of mine, if you look at the buttons above, there's an insert quote option. Helps to identify quotes a lot easier than just the quotation marks. Observe



			
				Dillinger said:
			
		

> So you're either ex-US Army or USMC, right? What year/years did you serve in 'Nam?
> Are you Regular or Reserve?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dillinger (27 Mar 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'm somewhat interested in knowing why you have this particular question? Are you looking for case studies? have you served with other militaries? Are you just curious, and what brought this on?


I'm interested in this subject because I find soldiers (past and present) with experience in multiple (2 or more) militaries to be fascinating because of their diverse and (usually) colourful military experience.  As such, I am highly interested in learning about the general foreign military experiences of these kinds of soldiers that have served or are serving in the CF (since I live in Canada), hence the reason for me starting this thread. 




			
				Sig_Des said:
			
		

> You might get more responses if you're wondering and it's for a valid reason.


I don't know about you, but I think that I've gotten a fairly sizeable amount of valid replies in direct response to my original questions. I didn't expect to receive a truck load of replies to my questions as they were only aimed at a very small number of people.

Regards


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Mar 2006)

Dillinger said:
			
		

> I don't know about you, but I think that I've gotten a fairly sizeable amount of valid replies in direct response to my original questions. I didn't expect to receive a truck load of replies to my questions as they were only aimed at a very small number of people.



You'd be surprised at how many serving and ex-serving members had backgrounds in other nation's militaries.


----------



## UberCree (29 Mar 2006)

I met a guy once that served in the US Army ... leg type ... he said they sucked.
 ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Mar 2006)

There is a guy in my regiment right now, who was a rebel fighter in Burma some years ago.


----------



## Bartok5 (30 Mar 2006)

Well, I will avoid the "he said, she said" and simply state that I personally know (as in first-hand, quantifiable resumes) multiple serving or ex-Canadian soldiers with former service in foreign military forces.  Off the top of my head, I can think of a former Res F CWO who had service in both the Rhodesian Light Infantry and the South African Pathfinder (SF) Company in the early 1980s.  I can also state that I personally know still-serving CF Reg F infantry officers with former service in the Rhodesian Light Infantry, the French Foreign Legion, the British Army, and the U.S. Army.

There are more out there than you might imagine.  It all tends to come out when we strap on the Mess Dress.  And that is just counting the guys who actually joined and served with foreign militaries.  There are far, far more serving CF officers and NCMs who have served with allied forces on attachment in operational theatres.  I can think of fellow CF officers who served with the British Armoured Corps and Artillery during GW 1.  More recently, I know of at least one Canadian infantry officer from my Regiment who served with U.S. forces during the past year in Iraq.  And no, he wasn't flying a desk....

FWIW.....


----------



## Lost_Warrior (30 Mar 2006)

I had a guy on my SQ course who was a Conscript in the Russian army.  His family moved to Canada, and he joined the Reserves.   He was a really nice guy too.


----------



## lostrover (5 Apr 2006)

As for the guy what was in the FFL, then joined the navy..............was in the Militia got bored joined the FFL, 2REP, lasted almost half his engangement, deserted, found a Canadian Embassy overseas and finally made it home, tried to rejoin the Militia, didn't pan out, join the Regs, PPCLI, got bored figured hey the Navy why not??        He already knew he could surf in Texas, and we call him Captain America, good brwal in the mess that night!


----------



## 3rd Horseman (6 Apr 2006)

Why we would give any time to a deserter I dont know....and one that could not make his first FFL engagement doesnt deserve having the FFL associated with his name. He is just a deserter he does not get to call himself FFL. I would suggest that if the administration knew he would be released, that my be a good thing.


----------



## lostrover (6 Apr 2006)

tread lightly 3rdHorseman, you should remeber the original 4............................................


----------



## sober_ruski (7 Apr 2006)

Dillinger said:
			
		

> "On a course I was on awhile ago there was a Pte who was ex Russian Army."
> 
> I did not expect to read this! Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Regards


Considering they *try* to draft every men from 18 to 27 (or 28 or 29, not sure which one), why not?


----------



## Jinkersho (12 Jun 2006)

Don't know how I ended up here, but thought I would throw in a quick post anyways.

Joined the British Army in 1981, Royal Corps of Signals. My career - if the word career is taken to mean spiralling downwards uncontrollably, is briefly as follows;

1981 - 1983   Basic and Trade training
1983 - 1984   206 (6 AirMob) Bde Sig Sqn, Soest, W.Germany
1984 - 1984   266 Sig Sqn, Port Stanley, Falklands, incl detachment to S. Georgia....COLD!
1984 - 1985   2 Sqn, 3 Armd Div Sig Sqn, Korbecke, Right on the Mohne Dam from the Dambusters fame!
1985 - 1987   39 Inf Bde Sig Sqn, Lisburn, N.Ireland
1987 - 1988   22 Sig Sqn, Lippstadt, W Germany
1988 - 1990   HQ 1 (BR) Corps, Bielefeld, W. Germany - oooooh the women!!
1990 - 1992   HQNI, Lisburn again and thank you, i'll leave and join the....
1994 - present....Royal Ulster Constabulary. Still doing it with the odd bit of UN work and HR contracts. Going to give it all up soon as i'm getting tooooo old for this stuff. I am hopefully, god willing, going to Canada. (Go Flames!! Ok, Ok, Oilers then.... ;D)

I have worked with the Germans, the Dutch, the Belgians, the Austrians, the French, the Canadians - Go Flames!! and of course, the Americans. During my time with the UN, I worked with 52 different nations including most of the former Eastern Bloc chaps. Without going into too much detail - not because its classified but because it is pointless - those who have done it know the stories, those that haven't, ask and I might tell!

All that remains for me to say is - to every person who has ever put on a uniform to serve his or her country in whatever capacity, you have my respect. Not just for the bravery of what you may or have faced but for putting up with all the BS that comes along with it!

Have a great day, y'all!!


----------



## K_Johnston (14 Jun 2006)

I served for 18 years in the Russian Army.  I'll do my best in English when it comes to rank, any ranks in brackets are the equivalent in US army terms for ease.

Did my basic training, then was assigned to a supply unit for a short time (accidentally, I volunteered for infantry, they confused me with someone else).  After 3 weeks, I got transferred to a "B group" infantry unit, where I stayed until I made Gefreiter (PFC).  I was then transferred to an "A group" infantry unit.  When I was promoted to Junior Sergeant (Corporal), I was again transferred, this time to an "A group" motor rifle unit.
I again got transfered, and marked as a promising NCO when I made Sergeant (same equivalent).  I finally got the one transfer I was hoping for and went to the VDV Air Assault Force.  I did more training with them, managing to collect my fair share of training injuries.....once from being dropped in the wrong zone onto trees and rocks.  Spent close to 6 months in the base hospital, and at home, and then more time renewing some training and catching up.
After getting back into it, I went for my instructor qualification on the jump courses. After completing the courses, I quickly made Senior Sergeant (Sergeant First Class).  I spent time helping the Starshina to train new Para's, and jump qualify people, but got recruited for another unit.  I served a couple of years in an SF role before being able to rotate back to my original unit.
The old one retired, so I became the new Starshina (Sergeant Major) and got my transfer back to my unit.  I spent this time running excersizes, and a lot of training courses.  Also found out part of my job was to be questioned on some of the more skilled people in our unit to see if they were fit for SF service, especially after serving myself.
I finally retired at the rank of Starshina, and my family and I moved to join relatives here in Canada (I will explain before I get asked; Johnston is the name of my relatives.  My neice has always called me old uncle Johnston, and it stuck with the rest of the family.  The closest I could spell my name in English is Kulikov, hence K_Johnston; Kulikov_Johnston)
I have trained with too many units in the Russian army to run a list, and trained with a lot of units from other countries.  Soldiers from the UK, France, Germany, and Canada have been among my favorites to treat to drinks in the mess (or to have them buy me beer in their mess).


----------



## ExSarge (14 Jun 2006)

Joined U.S. Army 1969. Assigned infantry (11B). Airborne training December 69. Assigned 82 Abn.
Viet Nam 71/72 (I tour). Assigned 173 Abn Bde and then 1st Air Cav (when 173rd stood down). Went over as a brand new "buck Sgt" scared to death that (1) something I did would get someone killed and (2) I would get killed. Scared my whole tour but also enjoyed the whole tour, a contradiction I know but true!
Returned to conus assigned to 4th Inf. at Ft Carson. First time working with Mech. First assigned to 1/61 Inf as a squad leader later transferred to 1/10 Cav. Crossed trained as a Armored Vehicle Crewman (11E) at that time. 
1974 transferred to Panama 3/5 Inf (A Co. Abn) Ft. Kobe. Panama at that time as the best kept secret in the Army. The best duty station I ever served at. Cheap booze, women, gambling, hunting, fishing, diving... the list goes on. Once got drunk with one of Jauque Cousteau son (Phillippe?) not sure...hey I was drinking at the time! Also made my first jump in a few years. Refresher training consisted of the jump master saying "Remember your last jump from a 130? Well nothings changed!" Promoted to Staff Sergeant.
1975 Panama tour cut short returned to 82 Abn due to Division staffing shortages. Assigned to 1st Bde 1/504 as Plt Sgt. Remained with 82nd for the rest of my service. ETS 1979. That is the bare bones of my record. I also attended numerous service schools and served on a few TDY (Secondments) during my carrier. Jump Master qualified, trained as unit Armorer, Qualified Vehicle Comander M551 Sheridan and yes there was a Abn Armored unit assigned to the 82nd although I never served with it. Did my qual's and never saw the inside of a Sheridan again! TDY to Infantry School at Ft. Benning - Instructor Armored Vehicle Recognition and Tatics of small unit anti-armor warfare.
TDY to Dover AFB. Spent the days jumping out of airplanes for the Air Force to qualify air crews in para drops. Good duty that! That about sums it up except to say that I enjoyed every minute of my service. I met some of the greatest men in the world and had the honour and privilege to serve along side of them.


----------



## Red 6 (14 Jun 2006)

1980-84 US Navy Hospital Corpsman I spent most of my service after Corps school and FMSS with Golf Co,  2nd Battalion, 9th Marines. I spent about three years or so at Camp Pendleton, CA. We took part in Operation Gallant Eagle 82 at 29 Palms. (That was when I found out the desert is colder than heck in the winter!) Deployed to Okinawa for six months in 82-83. We did the jungle warfare course at Fort Sherman, Panama, in October-November of 1983. Toward the end of my tour, I was transferred to H & S 2nd Bn, 5th Marines because 2/9 was getting ready for a float and I was short. I can't remember anymore whether it was the summer of 83 or 84, but Co A, 2 PPCLI came down to Camp Pendleton for a month of exchange training and I and a radio operator were attached to them for support. We humped everywhere with them and it was an outstanding experience. Maj Goodspeed, MCpl Waugh, Doc Spinney, if you're floating around, drop me a line. I left the Navy in August of 84 as a Hospital Corpsman 2nd Class.

I enlisted in the US Army as a Bradley Fighting Vehicle Cavalry Scout in May of 85 and was assigned to E Troop, 2nd Squadron, 11th Armored Cavalry Regiment in Bad Kissingen, Germany. We did all the same stuff as every other unit, gunnery at Grafenwoehr, Hohenfels, Wildflecken, gunnery at Grafenwoehr, gunnery at Grafenwoehr. But our primary mission was the border. Each troop rotated to our border camp at Wollbach for 30-45 day border tours about 4 times per year. I came to Germany as a Specialist 4 and left as a staff sergeant. My final assignment was as a scout section leader.

From 89-92 I served with the Scout Platoon, 4th Bn, 37th Armor, 1st Infantry Division at Fort Riley, KS. In Kansas we breathed all the dust that blew down from Alberta through Nebraska. We deployed to Saudi Arabia in December of 90 and were in Desert Storm. we stayed in the desert until May of 91 and made it as far north as Nasiriyah during the cease fire. My battalion won the Valorous Unit Award in the war, one of only three battalion-sized units so distinguished.

I got DA-selected for recruiting duty while we were in the desert. I served in the Recruiting Station, Oceanside, CA,  from 92-95. I spent 38 months on numbers and never missed mission once. My first wife and I went through a rough divorce and I decided to leave active duty. I transferred into the Oregon National Guard straight from active duty.

I spent six years in the National Guard in Co C, 2nd Bn, 162nd Infantry, 41st Infantry Brigade from 95-2001. We did North Wind 96 in Hokkaido, Japan, wild land firefighting AND flood control duty the same year. In 97 I went to JRTC, Fort Polk as an augment Observer/Controller and the next year we went into the box there as part of the biggest National Guard rotation to Fort Polk in history. In 1999 my company was activated for Operation Southern Watch and we spent six months in Kuwait in 2000. I put in my retirement papers not long after we got home and retired in May of 2001. I served for a short while as a squad leader, was a platoon sergeant for about four years and finished up my service as a rifle company first sergeant.


----------



## Trooper Hale (17 Jun 2006)

I'm an Australian Army Reservist (i joined up while i was still in school, yr 11 2004) and am currently on exchange with RCD over here in Canada before i head home and try to transfer full-time to 2/14LH back home (I'll be seeing you one of these days Wes!). I havent done much training with French Commando's or British SAS guys in Austria but I am thoroughly enjoying myself at RCD and its a great opportunity for a young bloke like me. 
And thats about all i've got, except that as the bloke who just walked into my room showed me, while mumbling through a heavy hang over and dark glasses, we create a bond with others that you dont get in any other job, you know that the guy next to you will do anything for you, not because he likes you but because he's another digger and he knows what its like. We do something and achieve something that you cant do in any other job. Sure we sometimes (hopefully!) finish work at 12 or sit around drinking tea and coffee all day, but there are other times when we work harder then hell and like a few have already said you got to have respect for people in the forces.
I wish i was more articulate and could say it better, but yeah, you all know what i'm trying to say.
Cheers chaps,
Hales


----------



## V.Fickle (22 Sep 2011)

Hello, all.

I have couple questions about, as said in title, applying to become an Officer in Canadian Forces after foreign military service. (In this case, French Foreign Legion.)

I am a Canadian citizen and I do meet all the standards to become an officer, so let's skip that part.

My questions are

A) Will I face any special discrimination (doesn't neccesarily need be extreme discrimination) during recruiting/selection process due to my foreign services? (I understand that background/security/reliability check is going to be an absoulete pain)

B) Will my history in foreign services affect my career in negative manner, especially in matters such as not being able to get certain postings or positions or passed up for promotions.

C) Will I be going through exactly same basic and everything whatnot as everybody or will something be arranged? I don't particularly relish the idea of having to live through another basic, since I will probably be learning much of what's already well learned and field tested. 

(On a side note, I have talked/discussed more comprehensive list with both local and online recruiter, and on some questions they differed slightly. Now, with CF being relatively small community, I just wanted sort of honest, non-recruiter biased second opinion from the members who are already in and what they make of it.)


----------



## scriptox (22 Sep 2011)

I'll leave questions A and B to more experienced members of the community... however I will give my take on question C.

Basically you cannot assume that what you were taught and what you did such as drill and other commands is exactly what they teach you at Basic Training. Every military has their own way of delivering ethics and training, and the content differs (that should be a no-brainer). Personally if I was a recruiter or something of the sort, I wouldn't care if you went through basic training in 5 different countries' military, but in Canada, if you want to join OUR military, you go through OUR training. 

My  :2c:


----------



## MikeL (22 Sep 2011)

If you truely are a ex FFL Soldier..

No, you will not be discriminated against in any way because of prior service.  Yes living in another country and serving a foriegn military may make the background/security check take longer.

Ref skipping basic, my guess would be no, you will not be able to skip courses,  FFL service doesn't teach you Canadian ranks, drill, weapons, and everything else taught on BMOQ, etc.  And they will not arrange anything special for you.  You would do the exact same BMOQ course as every other OCdt.  

Will prior service effect the postings and promotions? No, your work ethic, trade knowledge, leadership skills, etc will though.


You are not the first person to join the CF with prior service in another nations armed forces.  I've worked with guys who have served in the US, Australian, Russian and Polish Armed Forces.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Sep 2011)

I realize it's Wikipedia but



> Countries that allow post Foreign Legion contract
> 
> ....In the British Commonwealth countries, its collective provisions provide for nationals to commute between armies in training or other purposes. Moreover, this 'blanket provision' between Member-States cannot exclude others for it would seem inappropriate to single out individual countries, that is, France in relation to the FFL. For example, Australia and New Zealand may allow post-FFL enlistment providing the national has commonwealth citizenship. Britain allows post-FFL enlistment. Canada allows post-FFL enlistment in its ranks with a completed 5 year contract.....



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_foreign_legion#Countries_that_allow_post_Foreign_Legion_contract

As noted by others yes you will do our training. When you went through training. When you wnt through your initial training with the 4e Régiment Étrangère I'm sure there were others who had prior military service, did they skip any training? Why would things differ here?

As to how it will affect your advancement in the CF. As others have noted this will be based on your own performance. Naturally  your previous service should assist in this. It shows a the least you have the proper aptitude for military service right? This would be noted. My last unit many of my soldiers had previous foreign serivce and I always took it into account  for things such as taskings, who went on leadership courses etc, presuming of course thay had all the prerequisite Canadian quals.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Sep 2011)

V.Fickle said:
			
		

> C) Will I be going through exactly same basic and everything whatnot as everybody or will something be arranged? I don't particularly relish the idea of having to live through another basic, since I will probably be learning much of what's already well learned and field tested.



Your basic training here probably won't be as hard as some of the stuff you did in the FFL.


----------



## V.Fickle (22 Sep 2011)

Thanks for your inputs.

The third question, as rude as it might have been of me, was my attempt at guaging what kind of person would be answering my two questions. I do apologize if it made anyone be offended or go "Is this guy retarded?". 

But that's not the whole point here.

I am still apprehensive about the "good guy" (For lack of better term in my head right now) going through. By no means, do I completely understand how Canadian Forces handles internally, nor do I mean to challenge you guys, but people like you would know better than most that the most "competent one" doesn't necessarily get the position/promotion. Perhaps something like that is against the official doctrine or motto, but it does happen. The concern is how much. 

Frankly, as you should know, officers' positions' are influenced so much by politics once you get to certain stage. (As would some NCO spots) Maybe it's just I and my friends who have only too much exprience in matters related to what's said above, but I would like some more personal views.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 Sep 2011)

Ummmm.....precisely, what was the question?


----------

